# entering via trap door



## Maria Braud (Aug 18, 2002)

Dear Pigeon Talk,
I am a novice pigeon keeper. Three months ago I had a nice large loft built beind my barn. I purchased 10 young pigeons. They have grown strong and beautiful, much healither than when I got them. (that's another story) However the builder of the loft did not include a trap door, but a rather large (24 in square) door that I can prop open when the pigeons need to get back in. I was concerned that this method would also allow raccons and possums into the loft, so I have kept it closed. 
Yesterday, I installed a small trap door, using aluminum bobs. The space is only four inches wide. So yesterday was the big day, after three months of being in the loft, I took four of the pigeons out and let them fly. Three immediately flew to the roof of the barn and loft. One flew away . My concern is that they never found the trap door, and reentered the loft. I went to bed last night worried sick. This morning ther was only one pigeon on the roof. None of the four had made it back into the safety of the loft. 
I propped opened the larger pigeon door this am and hope that they can figure out the entrance.
Please help me. What did I do wrong? What can I do toady for my pigeons who are outside of the loft,and what can I do in the future to teach the remaining pigeons how to enter the trap door?
Thank you for your input.
Sincerely, 

Maria Braud


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good morning Maria & Welcome to Pigeons.com
I am not a 'loft person' so I don't want to make a statement I know nothing about, however, some of our experts in lofting should be along soon to help you.
I just wanted to welcome you & let you help will be on the way.
Thanks for stopping in.
Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Maria and Welcome to pigeons.com. I, also, have no experience with training birds to return to their loft.

There have been some good discussions here on the topic, however. If you click on the Search link at the upper right and then enter "training" in the search field, a number of good threads will be found. Just click on each one to read it.

Terry Whatley


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Hello Maria,
Here are some basics for new pigeon release;
1. Build a small 18" tall, 24" wide, 18" deep pre-flight cage onto the side of your loft, up high, but lower than the roof.
The pre-flight cage will have the trap door installed so that a bird can go out into the preflight cage through the open trap door, then when the trap door is closed, the pigeon will have to learn how to re-enter the main loft through the trap door. This is called basic trap door 1, teaching the birds how to re-enter.
2. Once the lessons are learned, then you open make and open a door to the outside, positioned in the front of your pre-flight cage. This door will be opened when you want them to fly outside. When they return, they will come back to the pre-flight cage, enter the outside door, then enter the trap door. Got it?
3. When you begin the process of letting birds out, you should start with just a few, hopefully the most experienced birds, birds you might call leaders. These birds are let out to fly each day, about the same time, and they when they return, the outside pre-flight door should be closed. After you have 2 or three well trained birds flying out each day and returning through the trap, then you can begin letting more bird out, but always with the more experienced birds.
The new birds will take their directions from the experienced birds.
4. When the birds return from flight, they should immediately enter the pre-flight cage and through the trap, back to safety. Birds that land on the roof and set around are targets for hawks. To train them to return top the loft quickly, release them when they are hungry. I one or two birds hang around, just outside the loft, not wanting to return, close the pre-flight cage door on them, and place some seed into the pre-flight cage. Once or twice using this method will usually get the lag-behinds to get smart and enter immediately.
5. This may sound like a lot of fussy preparation but the birds need to be trained to fly out, and return into the loft without a lot of messing around.
6. For your current birds, if they return, open the original door, place food near, and wait for them to enter the loft.

Good luck,
Carl


However the builder of the loft did not include a trap door, but a rather large (24 in square) door that I can prop open when the pigeons need to get back in. I was concerned that this method would also allow raccons and possums into the loft, so I have kept it closed. 
Yesterday, I installed a small trap door, using aluminum bobs. The space is only four inches wide. So yesterday was the big day, after three months of being in the loft, I took four of the pigeons out and let them fly. Three immediately flew to the roof of the barn and loft. One flew away . My concern is that they never found the trap door, and reentered the loft. I went to bed last night worried sick. This morning ther was only one pigeon on the roof. None of the four had made it back into the safety of the loft. 


I propped opened the larger pigeon door this am and hope that they can figure out the entrance.
Please help me. What did I do wrong? What can I do toady for my pigeons who are outside of the loft,and what can I do in the future to teach the remaining pigeons how to enter the trap door?
Thank you for your input.
Sincerely,


----------



## Maria Braud (Aug 18, 2002)

I would like to that everyone for their kindness in replying, especially Carl. I appreciate the concrete advice.
It's just getting dark. I have seven pigeons safe in the loft, and unfortunately, a pile of pigeon feathers in the nearby woods. I have closed the large door for the night for fear that critters would raid the loft.
I hope that the two unaccounted for come home safe, but am aware of the risk they face.
Thanks again,
Maria in South Louisiana


----------

